# vangie



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so it appears that vangie, my nearly 4 yr old, spayed black lab, now has incontinence issues.she was spayed at 2 but that didnt seem to help.
my vet and i discussed the 2 meds that are used, and neither thrill me.
i ordered some pills online, recommended by a friend who had the same situation. but meanwhile did some reading and bought corn silk drops, marshmallow drops and tofu.
i forgot to mention, she's also on a grain free diet.
no indication on how many drops so i'm sort of winging it. yesterday she had 2 slices of tofu on top of her dinner and the day before one slice. yesterday was perfect. so far this morning, i leak.
i'm probably going to lose my mind before i can get this figured out.
advice? stories? help?
thanks in advance


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Connor is a 6 yo spinal walking paraplegic with limited bladder control. I tried Homeopet Leaks No More. It was inconvenient to use and did not work. Vetri-Science Bladder Strength works for him. There seems to be a lot of trial and error to find what works for certain dogs. Dog panties with a mini-pad are often used. I'd suggest not getting denim. The first pair I bought for a dog I had with bladder cancer remained stiff, never did get soft, no matter how many times they were washed.

Amazon.com: HomeoPet Leaks No More, 15 ml: Pet Supplies
Amazon.com: Vetri-Science Laboratories Bladder Strength Tablet for Dogs: Pet Supplies

If you do not get better answers try posting in the Holistic section.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd definitely get a couple pair of doggie panties (so one can be in the wash). If you put a feminine pad inside (I used maxipads - depends on the amount of leakage), you won't have to wash them as often. I had to put one on a female I was fostering, b/c she had excited peeing when we first got her. She didn't like it at first, but got used to it quickly. I got mine at Petsmart. Take the dog with you to try it on, so you can make sure you get the right size. You want it to fit snuggly.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so far, 2 leaks yesterday while she was on a protect pad on her bed (large wee wee pad)
i've gone as far as buying the panties but didnt even try them on her yet.
praying the drops and tofu work.


----------

